# Schaltschränke nach UL



## Praktikus (17 Februar 2011)

Tag zusammen,

ich sehe hier und da UL-Fragen/Unklarheiten..... nur so zur Info: Es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit Schaltschränke einfach fertig mit UL-Label bei Firmen wie uns zu bestellen ....

Falls jemand also Bedarf/Interesse an derartigen Leistunge hat, einfach mal ne Nachricht schicken oder hier posten....


Gruß
praktikus


----------



## Markus (17 Februar 2011)

wenn du den satz ganz oben im browserfenster
a) gelesen 
und 
b) verstanden hast

dann - solltest du wissen das:

wenn du dein knowhow mit anderen hier teilen willst, dann darfst du das nicht nur gerne machen, es ist sogar erwünscht!
--> es wäre in dem fall also kein problem einen beitrag zum them "UL" im forum "schaltschrankbau" zu posten.

wenn du dein knowhow anderen hier verkaufen willst, dann beschränke dich auch den bereich hier "werbung und produktneuheiten" oder meinetwegen noch "suche/biete".


----------

